# Steamboat Splitboard Rentals



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Watty said:


> Can anyone tell me where it is you can rent splitboards in Steamboat Springs? I'm doing Avo 1 there this weekend and they recomend using a splitboad. I am going to buy one but can't afford it just yet. Is there anywhere else between Vail and Steamboat that does splitboards? I was thinking I may have to call in to Mountain Wave in Brekenridge or call past the Never Summer Factory on the way.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Call Pete at Backdoor Sports. I know he sells them. Maybe he rents them.
8796249, maybe.


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2008)

latenightjoneser said:


> Call Pete at Backdoor Sports. I know he sells them. Maybe he rents them.
> 8796249, maybe.


Thanks I'll give them a call


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*Also try this shop*



Watty said:


> Thanks I'll give them a call


 
Powder Tools
2305 Mount Werner Cir
Steamboat Springs, CO 80487
(970) 879-1645


----------

